# The Doctors House, December, 2012



## Wakey Lad (Dec 31, 2012)

The previous owner of this house was a Doctor who clearly enjoyed the finer things in life judging by what is left behind. The story goes he was removed from his position after discharging a mental patient from the psychiatric unit at the Doncaster Royal Infirmary who then went on to kill a young girl in the Frenchgate Shopping Centre. He fled the county selling the house, leaving many of his belongings behind sometime in the 1990s. The history of the building which appears to be Elizabethan in date does not appear to be documented anywhere - A complete mystery! 



















 





















 















Thanks for looking​


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 31, 2012)

awesome shots, this is such a great looking building.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 31, 2012)

Lovely looking building


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 31, 2012)

lovely shots as ever mate....but.....


What has happened to all the trees!!!!!!!???????!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 31, 2012)

looks like a great little mooch


----------



## MrDan (Dec 31, 2012)

Any idea on the dates from the classic car mags or newspaper? 
Those Hi-Fi mags seem to be dated 1973?
If only we knew more, seems to be an interesting story behind these shots mate.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 31, 2012)

Amazing building should be lived in,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 31, 2012)

as zero touched on they seem to have dona a lot of deforestation !!!

Nice pics fella


----------



## skankypants (Dec 31, 2012)

As always G,great site and shots,,,cheers...


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 31, 2012)

Tranquil, yet somewhat creepy....

Wonderful photographs!


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 1, 2013)

*Crackin looking place this! Ace pix too...*


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 1, 2013)

I like this place a lot! What a beautiful building. Fab shots and great report


----------



## Bugbug (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi I think the Doctor in question still works at the hospital as a consultant in Adult Psychiatry but as a Mr .... It is a Mock Manor House.... I wonder who owns it now and why 8 years later it has not been lived in .....Very interesting ....


----------



## harriethorne (Jan 10, 2013)

love the tone of these shots!


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 11, 2013)

What a stunningly beautiful house that must have been... and if he liked Sorrento Limoncello and Celestion Dittons then he's OK by me!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 11, 2013)

Bugbug said:


> Hi I think the Doctor in question still works at the hospital as a consultant in Adult Psychiatry but as a Mr



At the time of this appalling murder, the professional errors made by Dr. Silvester, that permitted it to happen, resulted in him being transfered so that he could undergo supervised retraining. At the end of 1993 he then went back to his junior doctor's post at Doncaster and continued to work under supervision for a specified time. He is now employed in a senior post as a consultant and thus has the title 'Mr.'

I personally feel that it is unfortunate that 'Wakey Lad' has embroidered this beautifully photographed report with half truths and innuendo. I lived and worked in Doncaster until the mid 1990's, and young Emma Brodie's parents were the landlords of our lunch time watering hole. This tragic incident is still raw in the minds of many people and was made even more so when in 2012, another innocent local girl was stabbed to death in the town centre park by a disturbed person who should have not been on the streets. To some Mr Silvester got off lightly for his 'mistakes', but a considered study soon shows that these incidents still occur all to frequently and will do so until there is a radical change in how we approach mental health care.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 11, 2013)

Wind ya neck in! History stolen from other reports! 



Dirus_Strictus said:


> At the time of this appalling murder, the professional errors made by Dr. Silvester, that permitted it to happen, resulted in him being transfered so that he could undergo supervised retraining. At the end of 1993 he then went back to his junior doctor's post at Doncaster and continued to work under supervision for a specified time. He is now employed in a senior post as a consultant and thus has the title 'Mr.'
> 
> I personally feel that it is unfortunate that 'Wakey Lad' has embroidered this beautifully photographed report with half truths and innuendo. I lived and worked in Doncaster until the mid 1990's, and young Emma Brodie's parents were the landlords of our lunch time watering hole. This tragic incident is still raw in the minds of many people and was made even more so when in 2012, another innocent local girl was stabbed to death in the town centre park by a disturbed person who should have not been on the streets. To some Mr Silvester got off lightly for his 'mistakes', but a considered study soon shows that these incidents still occur all to frequently and will do so until there is a radical change in how we approach mental health care.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 11, 2013)

Great pictures , love the processing on them, they look mint!!


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 31, 2013)

This place is amazing, I absolutely love it, great photos! All the photos are awesome but I love the pool shot!


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 1, 2013)

Visited this evening such a lovely place didnt get any photos as went for a reccy but got the feeling wasnt alone in there as footsteps was heard but cant wait to go back and get some snaps in the day time but still cant believe i have drove by the place millions of times and not give it a second glance but i will be doing now.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 1, 2013)

Stunning Pictures and a great report, looks a lovely place..


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 1, 2013)

been today i will upload my photos but if you look on the gate posts it was called ivy farm.


----------



## Menzo1982 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> I like this place a lot! What a beautiful building. Fab shots and great report



i defo agree


----------

